# optimal strobe and static light placement



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

I have dumped last year's Spirit kill until main room for inventory. I see, like many newbies, I bought many strobes. My haunt will be outside. What is the conventional wisdom regarding where/what angles to place strobes to suggest movement of my static props?? The haunt will be protected by a stone and iron bar wall, so I have a wide range of placement options. I have a huge black fluorescent, 3 small battery strobes, 2 power strobes with gel covers, and colored bulbs. Ideas?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Putting multiple strobes on a single static prop can make it seem to move if the strobes are at odd/different angles and alternating flash sequences. Using flashes on static props tends to be most effective if you have strobes on moving props or actors too. When people see someone or something suddenly move in the strobe's light, they start believing that there is something that's going to move or jump out at them every time they see a strobe being used.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I use a couple of strobe with contrasting gel colors (red / blue) on my skull-candelabra porch light. Gives a pretty nice 'movement' effect. I set the strobes to slightly different rates so they sync up every so often. When they fire at essentially the same time, you see a white flash. So it almost seems like three colors.

You can see it in action in the signature vid link below, and a bit more detail around the 2:30 mark.


----------

